# Is it a bad idea to sharpen Global knives on diamond stones?



## bjarkib (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi.

My relatives all seem to have a thing for Global knives, but don´t care for them properly. They are all dull and some even have their edges chipped. 

I just bought some diamond stones (325/800 and 1,800 grit) and was wondering if I would be doing them a disservice by trying to sharpen the Global knives on them?

Cheers, 

Bjarki


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem.  Sharpen away.  If there are any knives which ought not be sharpened on diamond stones, Globals are not among them. 

Keep an open mind, you may find that you actually like sharp Globals. 

While on the subject of close-mindedness... I'm not a huge fan of most diamond stones in terms of value or final edge quality, but those are other issues.

BDL


----------



## bjarkib (Jun 10, 2013)

BDL: I actually started wondering if diamond stones were appropriate while reading your input on the matter on other threads. Not to say you gave the impression that they were useless, just that it made me uneasy about using them without a proper OK from someone knowledgeable.


----------



## bjarkib (Jun 10, 2013)

Benuser: Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Global knives come from the factory with a flat bevel and not a convex edge.  I believe the factory angle is something slightly more acute than 15* (have seen a lot of different numbers).

Global recommends that customers sharpen their knives to a flat bevel at between 10* and 15*.  Global's pull through sharpener the "MinoSharp" is set at 15*.  Global's MinoSharp angle guides will result in a  12* - 15* flat angle when properly attached.  Global's sharpening expert, Mino Tsuchida, aka Mr. Global, recommends 15* - 20* flat.  

Multibevel geometry can be a good thing on some knives, and for all I know the geometry Ben recommends is perfect for Globals but I think it's too much to ask someone like Bjarkib, who is pretty much just starting out, to sharpen five separate bevels at three separate angles. 

If he can clean up his relatives' knives and get them to the simplest possible edge, a 15* flat V, with good sharpness, that's a very good thing for all concerned.  

Save the fancy sharpening until you're really consistent with the simple stuff. 

BDL


----------



## bjarkib (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks again BDL. The best advice you can give a novice is "keep it simple". I´ll take a run at multibeveling when I get proficient with the more basic stuff.


----------

